
Campaign to collect data on social media bias raises free speech, privacy alarms - howard941
https://www.washingtonpost.com/technology/2019/05/17/white-house-campaign-collect-data-social-media-bias-raises-free-speech-privacy-alarms-experts-say/
======
WaitWaitWha
"Facebook, Google and Twitter, meanwhile, long have stressed their political
neutrality." I never thought I write this, but today I am more scared of them,
than the government, and I am a government-minimalist libertarian of-sort. I
can force the government in some way and shape to disclose information. Have
you tried it with a politically inclined corporation?

